# We need a new thread



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm just starting vacation, and have to admit to being to dang busy to post much lately. In looking at this section I have decided its high time we start a new thread. Having said that, I don't have much to say. 

Okay...how about this?

Is anyone out there thinking about a new acoustic guitar? I just picked myself up a new Larrivee, but what the hell...a guy can still dream. I have to admit to still having a certain fondness for the Blueridge BG series...

http://www.sagamusic.com/catalog/details.asp?ProductID=BG-160

And then there was that Larrivee Traditional Series dreadnaught...

http://www.larrivee.com/flash/products/guitars/SD-60TSB/sd60tsb.html

I know it doesn't necesarily fit in this thread, but I also feel the need to pick up an Ibanez George Benson series hollowbody.

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/world/country/frame_canada.html

I have it in my head that I NEED a guitar with sunburst. What about the rest of you? Any wants, needs or desires (guitar related) unfulfilled? Anyone else pining away for something new?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Well I need a new amp, and I'd like a new 4-string bass. I'm thinking of a rock bass.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

yep.... a gold top LP with P90's...... oh I wish.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I already have the guitar of my dreams and don't have GAS, but I'd sure like to get one of those 'looper' thingamajigs! They look like a ton o' fun!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've been thinking long and hard about a Yairi. I can't decide on which one. I also need an acoustic electric so have been thinking on that. Any suggestions? I'm looking for something decent, but it will be a gigging guitar so it will take some lumps and bumps.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Lolly, Change this thread's title to, "Who isn't dreaming of a new guitar."
For I too have just taken delivery of yet another new instrument. (see #41 of the Let's see your acoustics thread)
But I was looking and chasing down leads from the time I first talked about having this new guitar built.
Heck, I bought a Larrivee BT-60 baritone on new years eve just after I confirmed with Andrew about the building of Fast Eddie.
Well I had my reasons. I wanted to try the longer scale length and heavy strings. You see I had first ordered Fast Eddie as a baritone. Then thought maybe I should play one for awhile to make sure it was what I wanted. Well it is what I wanted but Fast Eddie morphed into a slightly longer scaled large body. Designed for alternate tunings but not as low as B-B.
I have it in my head that I need a Laskin. I love the mans work and artistry. I kick myself I didn't buy one when I had the chance to years ago. 
As if that's not enough I now know that next I need to get a harp guitar. Never mind the fact that I can't play well enough to justify the 1/2 dozen guitars sitting around here at present. Nope, my mind is made up. Yepper, it's a harp guitar for me next!
Ah... er, unless I find an affordable Laskin. Or some other interesting stringed contraption jumps up and grabs my attention.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*dang old Ebay*

Now this is just cruel...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Vintage-Gretsch-...3QQihZ009QQcategoryZ33041QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...this listing combines my desire for a sunburst, a superaxe and a vintage semi-hollowbody guitar. May have to heat up some plastic!


----------

